
Downward head tilt can make people seem more dominant - headalgorithm
https://neurosciencenews.com/dominant-head-tilt-14235/
======
100100010001
Dominant? No. Willing to fight? Yes.

Ask a wolf pup. They have a better understanding about the circumstances than
the author.

